# Unlisted Atlas Jars / Not in red book



## dadsjars (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm trying to find out some info on two atlas jars . Both are quarts one olive green and the other is either cobalt or cornflower blue. Both have straight writing and the green one has no writing on the bottom other than the mold #. Any ideas on there value???


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi dadsjars !
 Could you post a pic of your jars and also a pic of the bottom of each jar. 
 I'm no jar expert by any means.....But there are many knowledgable people on this forum. And a pic will help with identification. There are a lot of repro jars out there.......and if yours are the real deal in the colors that you described....they are / or could be quite valuable !
 Pics will help and will probally speed up a response !!!!!!   Brian


----------



## dadsjars (Aug 29, 2004)

I will get a pic as soon as I can, in the mean time I can give a little more detail as to what they look like and guarantee that they are not repro's. The blue one is confirmed to be Cobalt rather than cornflower blue, in fact it is almost the same color as those small border lines on this page. The bottom reads Atlas trademark Reg. around the outside rim and E-Z seal in the center (the front also says Atlas E-Z seal on both jars since I forgot to mention that earlier). The color through both jars is waved dark to light throughout the entire jar but is very easy to see the difference between them and the aqua jars,  with several small air bubbles in each. And again the green jar only has the mold number on the bottom. Hope this might help untill I can get a pic. 
                                                                                                                                 They were purchased at an estate auction where they were kept in the basement for what seems to be a very long time.


----------



## woody (Aug 29, 2004)

Olive green........$40-60
 Light cobalt.........$75-100

 RB #109


----------

